# Private Medical Insurance - best options?



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Morning!

Previously whilst in employment over here, I had medical insurance provided by the Company through BUPA for me and my dependents (wife, child).

I am now starting my own business, and my intention is to open a FZ professional services Company to provide my visa, and then I can sponsor my wife and child. I am on visitor status in the interim, and my wife is on a tourist visa.

BUPA gave me a quote to transfer my Company-provided medical insurance into a personal policy, and it is astronomic! However, they do allow payments in monthly/quarterly installments, and they don't care about residency status as they're UK-based (I'm a UK national).

The local providers (Daman, AXA-gulf etc) are able to provide much more reasonable quotes (AED20k per annum for global cover (excl USA) for the family, rather than USD20k!!), but 1) they require UAE residency (_my own visa might take 2 months to process through VirtuZone (Fujierah FZ), and only then I can sponsor my dependents_), and 2) they won't accept stage payments, the full premium needs to be paid in advance (_I need cash for my business, and would prefer to spread the payments_).

Has anyone else faced a similar situation, and how did they solve? Is there a more reasonable provider than BUPA who will insure visitors to UAE and allow split payments. Alternatively is the best option to take temporary insurance as a visitor - in which case, who are the best options for this? I'm concerned that I don't have medical cover right now, and want to remedy asap.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are many medical insurance providers operating in the UAE, each with several contract. You should also note that company schemes differ to individual arrnagements, so it;s impossible to say what is the best option without knowing the particular needs and budget.

I have commented on this issue several times and I advise obtaining professiona advice. Using an experienced broker does not cost any more, but they will simplify the process for you and find the best options for _you_.

All the issues you have raised can be resolved.

Feel free to contact my via the link below.


----------

